# Review Award



## PeelBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Can't believe it.  I just received an email that I have been awarded for a review I have written about Absolute Private Residence Jinqiao in Beijing, China.  The award is an extension of my TUG membership for six months, and the review is automatically awarded a credit for membership renewal for a year.

I am very pleased.  TUG gives me more benefits than contribution I have made to TUG.   My last award I ever received in my life was a scholarship in graduate school 25 years ago. Since then, I have never won anything, not even a lottery for ten dollars.  Thanks TUG.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Wow, congratulations!*

Your appreciation and enthusiasm, not to mention your submission to the Reviews is great!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 9, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Your appreciation and enthusiasm, not to mention your submission to the Reviews is great!!!



Indeed, we try to give back to those that contribute to the community!


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Indeed!  I have benefitted greatly from giving back in the Reviews section!*

I rely heavily on reviews before confirming an exchange.  It provides a great service to members, and the gift back from TUG for submitting is a nice touch!

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 11, 2009)

I am always excited, and honored to receive a review award. I'm sorry I never thought to express my thanks here.  Belated thank you for my mini "academy awards".  



TUGBrian said:


> Indeed, we try to give back to those that contribute to the community!


----------

